# Shampoo that has a long lasting scent and non-irritating



## titaniummd (Sep 29, 2007)

Is there a shampoo that lasts for for a long time (up to a week) with regard to scent?

Is there a shampoo that can be used weekly or more often that won't irritate a dog's skin?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think anyone would suggest bathing weekly unless you are showing the dog. If odor is an issue I would try washing the dog's bedding weekly and adding Downy to the rinse. My dogs smell great from sleeping on fresh bedding. 

There are many scent products out there. Try petedge.com


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a good quality oatmeal shampoo for dogs and bath mine about every 2 weeks. They sleep in the bed with me now, and keep my feet warm so I need them to be pretty clean.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

when I'm not showing my dogs I use a simple detangler or finishing spray with a nice scent when I brush them out. The main reason I use a spray is because I don't want to brush a dry coat, but it also has the nice scent as an added benefit. You can also use listerine diluted with water in a spray bottle, it's a cheap alternative and works just as well.


----------

